# Shoes for touring and commuting...



## kayakguy

I have searche the threads to no avail, and besides things change with time...

So what do you use for clipless shoes and pedals? I wish I could find a really good road shoe that I could walk in.

so lets hear it...


----------



## Becky

MTB shoes. SPD pedals.


----------



## kayakguy

Yeah I am aware of the mtb option, but most have really aggressive tread.

I am wondering if anyone notices the smaller platform of spd pedals on the road with a more flexible shoe? I have never noticed while mountain biking, but well, riding road is quite different.


----------



## JCavilia

kayakguy said:


> I wish I could find a really good road shoe that I could walk in...


that can be tough, depending on what you mean by "really good road shoe," and what you mean by "walk". I can walk a short distance reasonably well with Look cleats with rubber Kool Kovers on them, but I wouldn't want to walk too far. If you really mean suitable for walking around comfortably for a substantial time, and not looking too funny, I think you've got to look at mountain bike shoes that recess the cleat, and using a spd-type pedal, ad Becky suggests. There are lots of good reasonably-priced ones out there.

As for the small platform issue, I don't think it's a real issue with good shoes, but consider one of the pedals with a cage around the mechanism, for more support. For a touring/commuting bike, the dual-purpose pedals (cleat mech on one side, plain cage for street shoes on the other) are a good compromise. I use them on my rain commuter, which is also the errand bike.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Carnac mtb shoes and Speedplay Frogs.


----------



## buck-50

kayakguy said:


> Yeah I am aware of the mtb option, but most have really aggressive tread.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone notices the smaller platform of spd pedals on the road with a more flexible shoe? I have never noticed while mountain biking, but well, riding road is quite different.


Are you looking for a shoe you can wear all day or something? How walkable do you need this shoe to be- around the block or 2 miles to lunch?

If you really want walkable, yer best bet is to either get a pair of toe clips and just ride in normal shoes (or just get a pair of flat pedals and skip the clips- that's worked for me) or to just bring your good shoes to work. I leave a pair in my locker.

I wear a pair of dominators and clip into a pair of crank bros pedals- never noticed the smaller platform. Then again, the dominators aren't exactly flexy.


----------



## the_dude

most comfortable shoe for my feet: specialized taho. just stiff enough for cycling, but pliable enough to feel like a normal shoe off the bike. since owning mine, my sister has picked up a pair , and my brother is riding across the country right now in a pair. no complaints from any of us.

http://spindoctorcyclewerks.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=917


----------



## Becky

Becky said:


> MTB shoes. SPD pedals.


To elaborate, Nike something or other MTB shoes with a small-block rubber outsole, rather than plasticky death spikes. And no, the smaller platform of the SPDs doesn't bother me but, then again, I'd steer clear of "platform-less" pedals like Eggbeaters.


----------



## kayakguy

Well I am looking for walkable as in around the market without scuffing the floors or looking too bizzare. 

Right now I use looks on the road. Yes they can be walked in but not much at all, not even around the block reasonably. Plus they squeek while riding. It is driving me mad. After much frustration and grease I eventually realized it is the cleat and pedal interface that is making the noise. I have used soap to temporarily solve the problem, but still...

So now I am thinking a new cleat system is needed so I might as well have my cake and eat it too. I suppose that I may end up with the Mtb shoe.

It just makes me sad that the ones that resemble somewhat normal shoes are really on the low end of performance on the bike.

I was just hoping someone might know of some secret shoe out there. Sounds like I should start a company that specializes in touring shoes...I could be rich!!!


----------



## bigbill

I wear low end MTB shoes on my commute. The fancier the MTB shoe, the stiffer it is. I have to carry my bike up two flights of stairs and up a steep ramp. I use Crank Bros Candy pedals and the cleats are recessed enough that they don't make noise when I walk. In Hawaii, I wore SPD sandals with my candy pedals. They were better all around since they were very walkable. The PNW is a little cool in mornings for the sandals. IMHO, the best sandals are the Lake versions since they have a lip around the front to protect your toes and keep rocks from ending up under your feet. They run small, go up a size. 

Woody the century king (50+ a year) prefers sandals since they keep his feet cool.


----------



## Doggity

Ditch the clip ins, ride plats. That way, you can wear whatever the hell you want. With the right sole, pedals, and pedalling technique, it's amazing how grippy the pedals can be. I rarely miss my SPD's any more.


----------



## jd3

Crank Bros Quattros. I have Quattros on all my road bikes and Acid 2 on my MTB so all my my shoes and pedals interchange. Of course all my shoes are MTB shoes. I have four pair from carbon soles to sandles. The stiff ones are better for the long fast rides. The low end ones walk better. I try to fit the shoe to the needs of the ride.


----------



## blackhat

kayakguy said:


> Well I am looking for walkable as in around the market without scuffing the floors or looking too bizzare.
> 
> Right now I use looks on the road. Yes they can be walked in but not much at all, not even around the block reasonably. Plus they squeek while riding. It is driving me mad. After much frustration and grease I eventually realized it is the cleat and pedal interface that is making the noise. I have used soap to temporarily solve the problem, but still...
> 
> So now I am thinking a new cleat system is needed so I might as well have my cake and eat it too. I suppose that I may end up with the Mtb shoe.
> 
> It just makes me sad that the ones that resemble somewhat normal shoes are really on the low end of performance on the bike.
> 
> I was just hoping someone might know of some secret shoe out there. Sounds like I should start a company that specializes in touring shoes...I could be rich!!!


lake makes/made the mx155 for "Long distance alpine touring, cross-country & extreme conditions riding."

http://bluecollarmtb.com/2005/11/04/lake-mx155-shoes/

I've had a pair for 3 years that I mostly wear in the winter. they're plenty stiff but they have fairly aggressive tread and are on the portly side weightwise.


----------



## kayakguy

O.T.

that is a really usefull review. First hand information from real world use. I don't know what to think.


----------



## rockcrusher

I use the eggbeaters on my bike and sidi mountain bike shoes (dominator 5's) done centuries and commuting on them. The only thing I warn against is the sidis as the plastic lugs can be deadly in Safeway with a cleanup on aisle 11.


----------



## singlecross

Pearlizumi X-Alp Enduros have been good to me... as have Crank Bros. Candy pedals.

www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-6-3-16596-1,00.html

singlecross


----------



## PomPilot

For pedals, I'm using Shimano A520's (a mountain SPD-type pedal), matched up with a pair of 
Diadora Bike Patrol Cycling Shoes. Unfortunately, the available sizes are limited these days.


----------



## rogerstg

I've been walking around all day in a new pair of Shimano MT31 shoes, testing for fit and comfort. The sole is pretty stiff up to the cleat. From the cleat to the toe there is some flex which makes them pretty comfortable for walking. The sole appears stiff enough unless you're really hammering, then some flex might be noticeable.

I bought them to use on my cross bike for running errands around town, and to use with my old steel Giant for the more casual 40+ mile weekend rides that i do with my girlfriend. Not actually touring, but "like" touring behavior where every 15-20 miles we might stop to see things.

Roger


----------



## hrumpole

I use cages in the winter, but when it's warmer out, I use Shimano MTB shoes and SPDs.


----------



## rep

I use platforms and sandals, honestly, even for European tours of thousands of kilometers. Socks are too hot in the Caribbean, and they get wet in Europe when I'm commuting/touring there. I use speedplays when I'm racing road, but the shoeplates are ridiculous off-bike.


----------



## yakky

I use the Shimano SH-MT20D. It use SPD cleats that work well with my WPD-998's (similar to Forte Campus Pedals). The shoes are super comfy, breath well (too well for winter though) and don't look that much like bike shoes.


----------



## GeoCyclist

*Shimano SPD / Nike MTB Shoes*

I've used the Shimano 747 for years as they are minimal and light. No hotspot problem so long as you have a good MTB shoe. I have tried both Nike and Shimano MTB shoes and had good results. I use platform Shimano 545 SPD on my MTB Tandem, and last summer I used the Shimano 770 (no platform) on my travel road bike. All the above has worked very well. You can easily walk a few blocks in your MTB shoes. My wife and I will most definitely use SPD with our new road tandem, as we like to be able to walk around when out on a tour. Nothing worse than going for a skate in your road shoes across a tiled floor.


----------



## MrTiles

Doggity said:


> Ditch the clip ins, ride plats. That way, you can wear whatever the hell you want. With the right sole, pedals, and pedalling technique, it's amazing how grippy the pedals can be. I rarely miss my SPD's any more.


I'm of this school of thought. I wear a pair of new balance 806's and toe clips. couldn't be happier...I actually haven't used spds in about 6 years.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

MTB shoes with Crank Bros Candies. The flat cleat doesn't stick out from under the shoe treads, so you don't actually walk on it. I've been using them on all my bikes (roadie, commuter & MTB) for a lot of years, and they seem to be a perfect combo. I haven't even worn out my first set of cleats yet.


----------



## Bolo Grubb

sandals

I have Sette cycling sandals and they work great for the commute. I do keep regular shoes at work but some times I forget to change, other times I just don't bother. The sandals feel better.


----------



## mbaha

So I have SPD cleats with adidas shoes that don't click when I walk on flat ground. The down side is that adidas stopped making them, the up side is that Mavic now makes them. In fact Mavic was the manufacture of the adidas shoes.
Here is the new version of what I have http://www.mavic.com/mtb/products/alpine.320432.9.aspx

The sole is concave so the cleat doesn't touch the ground


----------



## kk4df

I use Keen SPD sandals for both commuting and touring. Quite comfortable, and very easy to walk in after getting off the bike. My Sidi MTB shoes are not getting as much use these days.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

JohnnyTooBad said:


> MTB shoes with Crank Bros Candies. The flat cleat doesn't stick out from under the shoe treads, so you don't actually walk on it. I've been using them on all my bikes (roadie, commuter & MTB) for a lot of years, and they seem to be a perfect combo. I haven't even worn out my first set of cleats yet.



JTB and BigBill - how have the Candies held up? I have been thinking of getting some but have heard various reports that they fall apart. Any truth to that?


----------



## Loraura

mbaha said:


> So I have SPD cleats with adidas shoes that don't click when I walk on flat ground. The down side is that adidas stopped making them, the up side is that Mavic now makes them. In fact Mavic was the manufacture of the adidas shoes.
> Here is the new version of what I have http://www.mavic.com/mtb/products/alpine.320432.9.aspx
> 
> The sole is concave so the cleat doesn't touch the ground


Do they crunch on cement?

I love my SPD's and on Tile or Asphalt, they don't make a sound, but on cement (side walks) they make a horrible grinding/crunching sound that I hate.


----------



## mbaha

Loraura said:


> Do they crunch on cement?
> 
> I love my SPD's and on Tile or Asphalt, they don't make a sound, but on cement (side walks) they make a horrible grinding/crunching sound that I hate.


Yes there is some crunching and I know the terrible sound you are talking about. I would say you get a crunch every 5 steps or so
-m


----------



## H.Bicycletus

Sidi Dominator 5's for multi-day touring and for commuting (when not commuting on my regular road bike). On a tour i bring a pair of light shower sandals for the campground but otherwise the Sidis are fine. . .I can walk as far as i need to and don't care about fashion statements. . . .when I tour it's "ride- - eat- - sleep- -repeat"


----------



## MTT

I don't have to walk much, but I just put the Kool covers over my cleats, and to walk from the shower to my desk I carry a very light pair of flip-flop sandals in my bag...........MTT


----------



## hankbrandenburg

MTB shoes & egg beater pedals


----------



## BobGee

Found a shoe at amazon by "adidas" called "adinova IV IN soccer shoe" although it is a soccer shoe it comes awfully close in profile to old style touring shoes I have no trouble coming in or out of my toe clips this shoe has an appearance that goes well with whatever type bike I ride. as a casual rider it is fine with me in both comfort and style. If you are looking for a old style clipless type touring shoe which is almost nonexistant nowadays give this shoe a look. Prices range from $57 to $60 Dollars.


----------



## PomPilot

Guess I shoul update my setup. Currently, I am using MKS Sylvan Touring pedals. These are equipped with Power Grip straps. As for footwear, for now, I really like the Keen Commuter sandals.


----------



## H.Bicycletus

Still wearing the same Sidi's for commuting and touring. If pedal contact area is an issue, you might look into the new 2011 Shimano XTR Trail PD-M985 Pedals with the expanded contact surface. The sacrifice, however, is price and weight.


----------



## JMKB2

Specialiezed Tahoes are really comfy MTB shoe that are easy to walk around in.


----------

